# CONNEXION AIRPLAY



## Biker01 (17 Mars 2015)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté un appareil pour diffuser ma musique ITUNES sur ma chaine HIFI. Il s'agit d'un WIFI MUSIC STREAMING RECEIVER M2. En diffusion de ma musique de mon Iphone 5s par Airplay ça fonctionne; cependant Itunes sur mon MacBook Pro n'arrive pas à se connecter à cette appareil M2.
Quelqu'un à-t-il une solution ?
Merci


----------



## houbi (17 Mars 2015)

Salut,
Je ne possède pas le M2 donc je peux pas faire de test, est-ce que le périphérique apparait dans la liste sur itunes? Est-ce qu'il y a un quelconque message d'erreur quand tu tente de te connecter?
Par l'utilitaire airplay dans la barre de tache du macbook est-ce que ça marche? est-ce que le M2 apparait?


----------



## Biker01 (20 Mars 2015)

Salut Houbi,
De part la musique de mon Iphone je peux écouter la musique en Airplay via le M2 sur ma chaine HIFI. Mais ça ne fonctionne que si je me connecte sur le réseau WIFI du M2, pas sur le réseau WIFI de ma Box SFR. Sur mon MacBook, quand je me connecte sur le réseau WIFI du M2, il apparait dans le menu Airplay de Itunes mais la lecture de la musique ne fonctionne pas. Or sur une enceinte Airplay PIONEER que j'utilise en ce moment cela fonctionne très bien. Dans la notice d'emploi du M2 (en anglais que je ne maitrise pas vraiment)) j'ai compris malgré tout qu'il fallait se connecter sur l'adresse "http://10.1.1.1, ce que j'ai fait. Mais là aussi tout en Anglais. Et fatalement cela ne m'avance guère. J'ai essayé de créer un réseau WIFI sur mon MacBook avec les données du M2 mais sans succès. J'en suis coi !


----------



## Biker01 (20 Mars 2015)

Re salut Houbi,
petite précision. Sur mon macBook, en me connectant sur le réseau WiFi du Music Streaming Receiver M2, je peux écouter ma musique perso. Cependant ça ne marche pas avec la Musique Internet de Itunes. Mes cables sont correctement reliés à mon Ampli DENON très récent. Ou est le Hic ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

cet appareil, l'as-tu connecté au réseau wifi que tu utilises avec le Macbook ?

D'après ton message #4, le M2 crée un réseau auquel tu peux te connecter ?
Mais si tu es connecté à ce réseau, tu n'est plus connecté à Internet, alors ?

Il faudrait que tu expliques ce qu'est cet appareil, et à quoi il est connecté, et comment : Ethernet, wifi ?

Edit : j'ai regardé la doc : il y a 2 modes de connexion possibles.
- Gateway mode : le Mac se connecte au réseau wifi du M2
- Client mode : le M2 se connecte au routeur, le Mac aussi.

Essaie le mode client si le mode gateway ne marche pas.


----------



## Biker01 (20 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,
Cet appareil sert à écouter la musique en Airplay partout dans sa maison et est capable (c'était le but) de diffuser sur une chaine Hifi. 
Le réseau Wifi du M2 se nomme " WIFI_Music_9c9b  ". Lorsque je me connecte à ce réseau (et uniquement dans ce cas)  je peux écouter ma musique perso qui se trouve dans ma "mucisothèque" du MacBook. Le fichier est ouvert par Itunes et je le lis en Airplay sur ma chaine. Alors en effet, là je n'ai plus de connexion Internet. Et si je me connecte sur le réseau wifi de ma box SFR, je ne lis plus rien sur ma chaine Hifi. Et mon problème et là car moi ce qui m'intéresse c'est d'écouter la radio Internet de Itunes sur ma chaine. C'est pourquoi j'ai acheté ce boitier dont parlait MacGénération dans un article. Il est compatible sur Mac, en Airplay etc...
Le M2 comporte une antenne Wifi, et est relié à la sortie auxiliaire de mon Ampli.
Je l'ai connecté en USB à mon MacBook mais cela n'a rien fait  de plus, je n'ai pas plus accès à l'appareil lui-même.
En somme j'ai essayé les 2 modes dont tu parles.
Dans la notice il est question d'une connexion sur l'adresse http://10.1.1.1 mais comme dit précédemment c'est en anglais et je ne maitrise pas. La solution doit pourtant être là. Les tutoriels concernant cet appareil  ne m'ont pas plus avancé; Pourquoi l'Iphone diffuse sans  réglages au préalable en Airplay (et uniquement en Gateway) et pas le MacBook. Itunes n'arrive pas à se connecter à l'URL de la radio écoutée. 
Grrrrr !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2015)

A mon avis, il faut que tu utilises le mode "client", c'est à dire que le M2 se connecte au réseau de la box.
C'est sans doute ça que tu n'arrives pas à faire.

D'après la doc, tu dois te connecter au M2 avec un smartphone (ou un ordi), aller dans ses réglages, et choisir de le connecter au réseau de la box.
Si la doc que j'ai est à jour, l'adresse du M2 est : http://192.168.222.254

Ensuite connecter le smartphone (ou l'ordi) au réseau de la box, et le M2 doit apparaitre disponible pour Airplay.
Et dans ce cas, comme tu seras connecté à Internet, tu pourras écouter une radio iTunes sur le M2.

A noter que dans le mode "gateway" le M2 se comporte en fait comme un répéteur réseau : il se connecte à la box, et le Mac se connecte au M2.
Donc si tu as bien configuré "Internet connexion", tu dois normalement avoir accès à Internet avec ce mode, et pouvoir diffuser une radio iTunes sur le M2.

Mais je te recommande de plutôt choisir le mode client, qui sera plus performant pour la connexion Mac - Internet.


----------



## Biker01 (20 Mars 2015)

Renaud31 a dit:


> A mon avis, il faut que tu utilises le mode "client", c'est à dire que le M2 se connecte au réseau de la box.
> C'est sans doute ça que tu n'arrives pas à faire.
> 
> D'après la doc, tu dois te connecter au M2 avec un smartphone (ou un ordi), aller dans ses réglages, et choisir de le connecter au réseau de la box.
> ...




En effet, je ne sais pas comment allez dans les règlages du M2 car l'adresse donnée dans la notice ne le permet pas (sauf si on parle anglais peut-être) et celle que tu me donnes je ne l'avais pas du tout.
En tout état de cause je verrai ça demain. 
Merci, je te tiens au courant


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2015)

Je comprends ton problème comme suit : tu n'as pas connecté le M2 au réseau de la box.

Or il faut le faire.

En résumé :

1. connecte le Mac au réseau wifi du M2
2. ouvre le navigateur et entre : http://192.168.222.254 pour accéder à l'interface de configuration
3. sélectionne "Internet connexion"
4. tu devrais pouvoir y choisir (ou entrer) le réseau de la box, et entrer le mot de passe du réseau
5. maintenant que le M2 est connecté à Internet, vérifie que le Mac a accès à Internet (depuis le navigateur)
6. si oui va dans iTunes, vérifie que le SoudMate est disponible pour Airplay
7. si oui, teste la diffusion d'un morceau stocké localement
8. teste la diffusion d'une radio Internet

Si tout marche, maintenant connecte le Mac au réseau wifi de la box.

Et ça doit continuer à fonctionner.

_(tu peux avoir besoin de quitter/relancer iTunes pour faire apparaitre le SoundMate dans Airplay)_


----------



## Biker01 (21 Mars 2015)

Salut Renaud31, impossible de me connecter à l'adresse http, sur aucun des réseaux ! Que ce soit Safari ou Firefox par ailleurs ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2015)

Bonjour,

tu t'es bien connecté au réseau wifi du M2 ?
As-tu vérifié dans la doc fournie avec l'appareil l'adresse IP du M2 ?
D'après ce site l'adresse IP est sur le boitier du M2 : http://www.cnx-software.com/2014/08/25/uyesee-soundmate-m2-wi-fi-audio-streamer-review/
As-tu essayé de faire la manip depuis l'iPhone (comme indiqué dans la doc dispo sur le Net) ?


----------



## Biker01 (21 Mars 2015)

Oui j'ai tout essayé. Dans la notice l'adresse IP est 10.1.1.1 mais celle-ci ne donne rien non plus. J'ai parcouru tous les sites mais pour l'instant je n'avance pas. Bah merci quand même de t'être débrouillé ainsi. J'y arriverai, force est patience. Tout de bon


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2015)

Tu as regardé l'adresse IP sous le boitier ?

C'est celle-là qui compte.

Et bien sûr pour y accéder tu dois connecter l'iPhone au réseau du M2, pas au réseau de la box.


----------



## Biker01 (21 Mars 2015)

Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait, mais voilà ...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2015)

Ca m'intrigue ton affaire, car d'après la doc, c'est pas bien sorcier à configurer, ce truc.

Tu pourrais essayer en donnant, le temps de la configuration, une adresse IP fixe à l'iPhone ou au Mac, dans le même plan IP que le M2.

C'est à dire que si le M2 a : 192.168.222.254, tu mets : 192.168.222.100 par exemple.


----------



## Biker01 (22 Mars 2015)

Oui en effet ça ne semble pas sorcier en soi. J'ai configurer d'autres adresse IP, dont celle s'affichant sur l'Iphone mais rien n'y fait. Pas de soucis merci


----------



## Biker01 (22 Mars 2015)

Biker01 a dit:


> Oui en effet ça ne semble pas sorcier en soi. J'ai configurer d'autres adresse IP, dont celle s'affichant sur l'Iphone mais rien n'y fait. Pas de soucis merci


Le gros problème c'est que l'adresse 192.168.222.254 ne répond pas. Et 10.1.1.1 ou 10.1.1.18 ne donnent rien non plus. Il faut que je puisse entrer dans l'appareil pour le configurer comme je l'ai fait avec l'enceinte WIFI PIONEER. Dans Itunes M2 apparait bien dans le menu AIRPLAY mais l'accès aux listes de lecture ne se fait pas. En fait la fenêtre d'affichage d'accès a une liste clignote.. Je vais continuer à bidouiller, le hasard fera peut-être mieux les choses que moi


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2015)

Le boitier a un "reset pin hole" : tu devrais le reseter (avec un trombone) puis tester à nouveau l'accès à l'adresse IP indiquée sous le boitier (depuis ton iPhone connecté au réseau wifi du M2).


----------



## Biker01 (22 Mars 2015)

Oui ça c'est possible, je vais essayé. Petite avancée par contre, en Ethernet (box SFR/MacBook) ça fonctionne, simultanément sur le M2 et sur l'enceinte Wifi PIONEER !!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2015)

Je suppose que lors du test en Ethernet, tu as laissé le wifi du Mac activé ?

Dans ce cas tu es connecté à Internet via Ethernet, et connecté au M2 via wifi.

Mais bon, il faut que tu arrives à connecter le M2 au réseau de la box.
Tente le reset et l'accès à l'adresse indiquée sur le boitier.
Si ça ne marche pas, il y a un problème.


----------



## Biker01 (22 Mars 2015)

j'ai fait reset, essayé de me connecter aux différentes adresses évoquées, mais que nenni, rien ne se passe. L'accès au M2 reste mystérieux. Mais il se peut aussi que je m'y prenne mal quelque part . Ce qui poserai un autre problème.


----------



## Biker01 (22 Mars 2015)

Biker01 a dit:


> j'ai fait reset, essayé de me connecter aux différentes adresses évoquées, mais que nenni, rien ne se passe. L'accès au M2 reste mystérieux. Mais il se peut aussi que je m'y prenne mal quelque part . Ce qui poserai un autre problème.


Mais comme déjà dit tout au début, je ne parle, ni écrit ni ne  comprends l'anglais. Et comme à l'adresse 10.1.1.1 (console du M2) tout est en anglais, ben voilà, je cale ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2015)

???
Tu as accès à la page de configuration du M2 par 10.1.1.1 ??

Tu as toujours dit que tu n'avais jamais réussi à accéder au M2...

???


----------



## Biker01 (22 Mars 2015)

Biker01 a dit:


> Mais comme déjà dit tout au début, je ne parle, ni écrit ni ne  comprends l'anglais. Et comme à l'adresse 10.1.1.1 (console du M2) tout est en anglais, ben voilà, je cale ...


Non je n'arrive pas à accèder au M2 d'aucune manière


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2015)

Je ne comprends plus très bien.

Tu dis : _"comme à l'adresse 10.1.1.1 (console du M2) tout est en anglais, je cale"
_
Ca veut dire que tu a accédé à cette page, et que tu y cales parce que c'est en anglais.

Ensuite tu dis : _"non, je n'arrive à accéder au M2 d'aucune manière"._

C'est complètement contradictoire.

C'est bien par Safari, que tu essaies d'accéder au M2 ?
Quelle est l'adresse sous le boitier (console) ?


----------



## Biker01 (23 Mars 2015)

Non je tape l'adresse 10.1.1.1 dans la barre du navigateur (safari ou firefox) et comme dans toutes recherches j'accède à la page de résultats. La tous les commentaires sont en anglais et si je clique sur tel ou tel réponse relative à 10.1.1.1 est bien les réponses sont fatalement en anglais aussi. Mais de fait, je ne sais pas s'il y a un lien qui me permettrait de rentrer dans le système du M2 pour le configurer. Ce que j'ai compris c'est que 10.1.1.1 (qui est l'adresse console du M2) ou 10.1.1.18 (qui est l'adreese du M2 qui s'affiche sur mon Iphone) ce sont des adresse IP locales. Mais à partir de là, je suis coincé. S'il existe une réponse à ma question, elle sera donc en anglais.


----------



## Biker01 (23 Mars 2015)

Biker01 a dit:


> Non je tape l'adresse 10.1.1.1 dans la barre du navigateur (safari ou firefox) et comme dans toutes recherches j'accède à la page de résultats. La tous les commentaires sont en anglais et si je clique sur tel ou tel réponse relative à 10.1.1.1 est bien les réponses sont fatalement en anglais aussi. Mais de fait, je ne sais pas s'il y a un lien qui me permettrait de rentrer dans le système du M2 pour le configurer. Ce que j'ai compris c'est que 10.1.1.1 (qui est l'adresse console du M2) ou 10.1.1.18 (qui est l'adreese du M2 qui s'affiche sur mon Iphone) ce sont des adresse IP locales. Mais à partir de là, je suis coincé. S'il existe une réponse à ma question, elle sera donc en anglais.


Tente le coup si tu veux bien, tu tapes 10.1.1.1 dans Safari est tu me dis, si tu maitrises l'Anglais, ce qu'il en advient !


----------



## Biker01 (23 Mars 2015)

Mais il n'y a rien de contradictoire. Tous les commentaires quand tu tapes 10.1.1.1 sont en anglais avant même d'accèder au site qui en parle, donc fatalement les réponses sont également en anglais. Dans Safari comme dans Firefox. Tu as surement dû essayer. Tu ne peux pas avoir d'autres réponses que moi. Donc si la réponse à mon problème se trouve quelque part dans ces liens je ne saurai la décrypter. .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2015)

Pourrais-tu STP répondre à la question : quelle est l'adresse "console" indiquée sous le boitier du M2 ?

D'autre part il est clair qu'il y a quiproquo sur toute la ligne : tu me dis que 10.1.1.1 te mène à un résultat de recherche, or si tu accèdes à la console du M2 depuis l'iPhone, vu que le M2 n'est PAS connecté à Internet, il n'est *PAS* possible que tu aies des résultats de recherche, en anglais ou en javanais.


----------



## Biker01 (23 Mars 2015)

Ce que l'on peut remarquer c'est que mon Iphone s'est calé en Airplay sur le réseau du M2 sans intervention de ma part au préalable. Et lorsque j'utilise les mêmes données sur mon Mac, ça ne marche pas.


----------



## Biker01 (23 Mars 2015)

Mais j'ai déjà répondu à cette question à savoir 10.1.1.1 !!!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2015)

Si l'adresse console est 10.1.1.1, quand tu tapes cette adresse dans Safari sur l'iPhone, ça DOIT t'amener dans l'interface de configuration du M2, et non PAS te proposer des résultats de recherche Google ou autre.

Et ton M2 n'étant pas encore connecté à la box, il n'est pas possible que tu obtiennes des résultats Google.
Donc il y a une incohérence quelque part dans ce que tu décris.

Tu as Skype ??


----------



## Biker01 (23 Mars 2015)

Si je tape 10.1.1.1 dans safari de mon Iphone Safari m'indique que la page n'a pas s'ouvrir car la connexion au Serveur est impossible. Oui mon pseudo Skype c'est "wolfhoundbiker". Je m'absente jusqu'à 15H00 environ.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2015)

Alors si pas d'accès à 10.1.1.1 dans Safari de l'iPhone, il y a une anomalie (il FAUT que l'iPhone soit connecté au réseau wifi du M2, hein).

Essaie à tout hasard avec: http://10.1.1.1

On peut tenter par Skype si tu veux, ce M2 a assez résisté comme ça, il faut le faire plier.


----------



## Biker01 (23 Mars 2015)

Bingo, l'adresse 10.1.1.1 c'est enfin ouverte sur mon iMac et dans Safari.  M2 est paramétré sur ma SFRbox. Ca fonctionne ... Youpi !!!!! 
Merci pour ta patience et tes conseils !!!


----------



## Biker01 (23 Mars 2015)

Bingo, l'adresse 10.1.1.1 c'est enfin ouverte sur mon iMac et dans Safari.  M2 est paramétré sur ma SFRbox. Ca fonctionne ... Youpi !!!!! 
Merci pour ta patience et tes conseils !!!


----------



## Biker01 (23 Mars 2015)

Bingo, l'adresse 10.1.1.1 c'est enfin ouverte sur mon iMac et dans Safari.  M2 est paramétré sur ma SFRbox. Ca fonctionne ... Youpi !!!!! 
Merci pour ta patience et tes conseils !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2015)

Ah quand même ! Bonne nouvelle !

Si tu estimes le sujet résolu, merci de le marquer comme tel : http://forums.macg.co/help/bestanswer/


----------

